

The Greatest Movie Ever Sold - ambirex
http://thegreatestmovieeversold.com/

======
ambirex
A little more about the movie: "The biggest surprise for me in the making of
The Greatest Movie Ever Sold was that we actually got brands and companies to
not only agree to be in the film, but to actually pay for it."

[http://www.filmmakermagazine.com/news/2011/01/the-
greatest-m...](http://www.filmmakermagazine.com/news/2011/01/the-greatest-
movie-ever-sold-co-writer-director-morgan-spurlock/)

